# C-foam or Sea foam



## Georgiagator (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anybody ever used this stuff in there gas and has it improved  the way your motor runs?   Mine was running rough and was told to try this stuff


----------



## hookedonbass (Aug 13, 2008)

seafoam

and it seemed to work for me. I know a guy that swears by it


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Aug 13, 2008)

Georgiagator,

It's been around for many years and has been used many ways. Some mechanics will say for you to get the engine hot and then unplug a vacuum hose that goes into the intake, pour about 1/4 to 1/3 of the can into this vacuum hose with the engine running. It will smoke like the devil! Take it down the road at a high RPM, like in 1st gear, until it stops smoking. Then poor the rest of the can into the gas tank. It is supposed to help clean the carbon deposits out of the valves, pistons, and the combustion chambers. The seafoam in the gas is supposed to help clean the injectors or the carb. I don't know if it works or not, but I have used it for years in this way with no major engine troubles.


----------



## sentrysam (Aug 13, 2008)

*use it*

It wont hurt,I use the stuff in all my motors,lawn mower,weed eater,etc...--------ss


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 14, 2008)

Never use the Seafoam, however I do use Lucas everytime I fill up and it seems to help. I use it in my boat, gas powered vehicles, and my duramax.


----------



## g15g (Aug 14, 2008)

*seafoam*

Used it on a waverunner that had set up for 2 years,marina said carbs had to be rebuilt went to Northern tool supply poured 2 bottles of seafoam thru all the carbs.
Still running strong today with no carbs rebuil.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 14, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 14, 2008)

Georgiagator said:


> Has anybody ever used this stuff in there gas and has it improved  the way your motor runs?   Mine was running rough and was told to try this stuff



Sea Foam

 To clean  rough running Carburetors use this stuff.

http://www.seafoamsales.com/deepCreep.htm


----------



## Georgiagator (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Ya;ll   Will try it this weekend     Ya thyat;s right phoenix Will be heading down this weekend Will let ya know if I try it off shore or not


----------



## Pineyrooter (Aug 14, 2008)

I use Sea Foam in every engine I own. It will remove carbon from an engine. I've used it 7 years in two different 4 stroke outboard engines and never had one problem.  I use it in heavy equipment when we get moisture in the fuel and it takes care of it.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Aug 15, 2008)

SEAFOAM
I use it weekly on 3 different vehicles, Have seen it bring milage up, Stop spitterin & sputterin, remove water from fuel!! Is wonderful stuff!! I sell automotive equipment on the side, been in shops all over the southeast, Lots of shops keep it in stock!! GOOD STUFF!!!!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Aug 15, 2008)

*weekly?*



Ths dog hunts!! said:


> SEAFOAM
> I use it weekly on 3 different vehicles, Have seen it bring milage up, Stop spitterin & sputterin, remove water from fuel!! Is wonderful stuff!! I sell automotive equipment on the side, been in shops all over the southeast, Lots of shops keep it in stock!! GOOD STUFF!!!!


 
MAN...TOO RICH FOR MY BLOOD....I RUN A CAN THRU MY VEHICLES ABOUT EVERY QTR. LAWN MOWER EVRY 6 MONTHS.YOU CAN PUT IT IN ANYTHING REALLY?..I CAN REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS CHEAP..BUT IT AINT NO MORE.


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 15, 2008)

seafoam is great but no miricle worker.
Ethanol blend are keeping outboard mechanics very busy.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=228004
cw


----------



## uga_fan (Aug 15, 2008)

I know some people swear by Dunk's de-carb method (link below). I have used Seafoam on my truck and jeep, but have held off on the pontoon until I can get the trolling motor installed for a back-up way home if something goes wrong.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=2589


----------



## Doyle (Aug 15, 2008)

+1 on the Seafoam.  Deep Creep is simply Seafoam in a spray can. It helps a little, but doesn't get into the jets like mixing the liquid with gas does.   There are two ways to use it.   Dunk's method of decarbonizing requires a super high concentration.   You can also use it at a much lower concentration as a preventative/fuel stabilizer.


----------



## bassmaster (Aug 15, 2008)

*sea foam*

i swear by it , this is some pretty good stuff i use it in my boat motor, all my vehicles and i also use the sea foam for your transmission its different than what you put in your gas, just make sure you got plenty of gas in your tank before you pour it in because it will run ragged until you mix more gas with it


----------



## crossbreed (Aug 15, 2008)

I love it it works great! and there is so many uses for it.


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 8, 2008)

Next best thing to canned beer and perforated toilet paper


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 9, 2008)

Works great, I put it in the truck, 4 wheeler and all of my boats. I had a mechanic tell me to try it in my 4 wheeler cause I had some water in the gas and it did the trick.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 10, 2008)

chambers270 said:


> Works great, I put it in the truck, 4 wheeler and all of my boats. I had a mechanic tell me to try it in my 4 wheeler cause I had some water in the gas and it did the trick.



One of its best uses is removing water.


----------



## rbar (Sep 20, 2008)

*It Works*

I found it great for cleaning out your fuel system,when you have water in your tank.
If your not aware of the problem of Ethanol in boat motors,you should read this--- http://www.theoutboardwizard.com/boat_ethanol_danger_precaution.html
---Good Luck


----------

